# Curses; Foiled Again



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

The ink isn't even dry on the last thread:
http://www.painttalk.com/f8/information-sheet-29457/

and now I've got another weird material. It's a foil, leaf something or other and it has squares in it but no match. The squares are different sizes but not at any geometric pattern. The edge is boogered up and has too much of the brown coloring. I'm having to trim it and do my best tomorrow.

Who was it that talked me out of informational sheets?
Maybe he'll fly out and help me. Oh yeah, it's on the ceiling.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like a challenge. You can do it man! To heck with directions, you'll figure it out. 
Post some pics of it going up.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> Looks like a challenge. You can do it man! To heck with directions, you'll figure it out.
> Post some pics of it going up.


Well, at least it's only two strips in a vanity bath.
I always have my camera with me, you'll know I did well if I post the pics.


:cowboy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

is it a Maya Romanoff "Precious Metals" ?

If so, no the squares DO NOT MATCH.

But it hangs nicely.

Although "officially" trained & certified, I've sworn off any Romanoff installations.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> is it a Maya Romanoff "Precious Metals" ?
> 
> If so, no the squares DO NOT MATCH.
> 
> ...


The designer had it left over from another job, so no information on it.
Actually I'm optimistic.

:cowboy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> The designer had it left over from another job, so no information on it.
> Actually I'm optimistic.
> 
> :cowboy:


THERE'S a red flag


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I just hung about 60 rolls of that stuff in a 2-story great room. Careful not to crease it.
We dry trimmed both edges. One side was like 3/8" and the other was 1 1/2" or something similar. And check for shading, we had to separate it into 3 groups, light, dark, and something in between.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> I just hung about 60 rolls of that stuff in a 2-story great room. Careful not to crease it.
> We dry trimmed both edges. One side was like 3/8" and the other was 1 1/2" or something similar. And check for shading, we had to separate it into 3 groups, light, dark, and something in between.


 Well now I'm even more encouraged, thanks a lot!


:cowboy:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> I just hung about 60 rolls of that stuff in a 2-story great room. Careful not to crease it.
> We dry trimmed both edges. One side was like 3/8" and the other was 1 1/2" or something similar. And check for shading, we had to separate it into 3 groups, light, dark, and something in between.


Impressive. I'm curious about how you folded a sheet that long to book without creasing. Clear paste on paper backing?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> Impressive. I'm curious about how you folded a sheet that long to book without creasing. Clear paste on paper backing?


I pasted the ceiling. Bubbles were annoying, had to chase them for a long time.
Glad it was such a small amount of wall space.


:cowboy:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Underdog said:


> I pasted the ceiling. Bubbles were annoying, had to chase them for a long time.
> Glad it was such a small amount of wall space.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


I did an install once with a similar material pasting the wall. I lightly sprayed the backing with water to help with expansion and bubbles.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> I did an install once with a similar material pasting the wall. I lightly sprayed the backing with water to help with expansion and bubbles.


Of Course!
I just assumed that it couldn't be pasted without wrinkling and I usually believe in the manufacturer enough to believe that it's one or the other.
I've wetted materials before, it just didn't occur to me this time.(With a foil)


:cowboy:


----------

